# Audi Driver International, 11th October 2014



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ADI 2014 Castle Combe 11th October










This Audi only event has grown over the years into one of the most enjoyable outings I attend and this year it is set to be the biggest one so far. I have been going to ADI since it first started and I only ever had to miss one year. A3DFU is no newcomer to Castle Combe race track either and I can vouch for the 'fun effect' of taking your car on track.

My 'TT career' started out on 8th December 2000 on this forum here, the TTF, and it would be nice to see the TT Forum 'officially' represented at ADI for all TTF members to enjoy this magnificent gathering of all four ringed animals.

With that in mind I am happy to invite anyone on this forum to join me at this remarkable evenTT:

*A stand for TT Forum members has now been booked at Castle Combe as well as a table for Saturday evening's Gala Dinner.*

The weekend will kick off with a evening meal on Friday, 10th October, at the Beefeater adjoining the Hilton Swindon West at Lydiard Fields:
The Lydiard Beefeater Grill: Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, Swindon SN5 8UB, Phone: 01793 881490
*A table is booked for 7:30pm*

Saturday, 11th October, will be all about Castle Combe race track and the highest number of Audi club/forum stands you've seen as well as traders galore. Of course there is the track itself where you can exercise your car to your heart's content at a very reasonable price. You can still book your track sessions with Autometrix on the day - click the "track" link for details: http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/










In the evening there is the champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a three course gala dinner at the Hilton Hotel Swindon West, Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, SN5 8UZ, Tel: 01793 881777, culminating in the award ceremony of Audi Driver. You can book you meal choice for the gala dinner with Autometrix direct on 01525 750 500. Please mention TT Forum when booking.

Below a collage of previous ADI gatherings:


















*Please post your interest to be included on the stand and the meal.*

*Please also PM me your full name and address so I can post stand passes out to you.*

*TTF Stand:*
Dani - A3DFU
Derek - derek1howe
John - John-H
Jamie - JamieV6
Nic - Lamb's TT
Gary - Gazzer
Steve - V6RUL
Neil - neil_audiTT
Rob - Auditt1987
Viv - AudiCoedDuon
Martin - Bartsimpsonhead
Robb - T3RBO

?Mark - Marco34

*TTF Table:*
Dani - A3DFU
John - John-H


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can put me down as a maybe. I'm away quite a bit and planning to pop over to Venice in October which could clash with the dates.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think it is a good idea that the TTF organise/run events as this gives anyone the opportunity to attend some very good shows without having to be affiliated to a particular organisation.

TTF events are organised by members who give up their time and energy for free to bring events to us, the forum community.

Please put me down as a maybe please Danni as I need to check my offshore schedule before committing.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You will both be put down, Mark and Steve [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] :wink: :lol:

You're now on the list. By the way, would this be for the day stand at Castle Combe *and* the evening do, which I can thoroughly recommend?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Of course, you personally (as it won't be TTF as owned by Vertical Scope) will have organised public liability insurance for your stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not sure this is any of your business Peter but, yes, I have a good few £mio public liability insurance.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Not sure this is any of your business Peter but, yes, I have a good few £mio public liability insurance.


Well it's my business and anyone else who's attending if one of your stand damage someone or something as their insurance will not cover them on private land.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Not sure this is any of your business Peter but, yes, I have a good few £mio public liability insurance.


As a TT Forum user myself (as well as everyone else here), it's an entirely valid question to ask of the organisers of your event should anything untoward happen...as Castle Combe keep reminding people, motorsport events can be dangerous


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what your trying to get at Phope, but I'm sure you are quite welcome to join us at ADI and you can whisper in my ear what's bugging you.

Ps I'm pretty much covered for show and track use...that's why I pay my insurance premiums and have them protected.
Heaven forbid I have a moment and cause damage to myself, Janice or someone else..

pps as a forum member Phope, you do seem to be using it allot to promote or talk about TTOC and quite little in the way of forum day to day stuff, apart from the odd saggy seat..
Some may say you are using the forum as a vehicle to sustain yourself...I'm sure there is a special word for that..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> You will both be put down, Mark and Steve [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] :wink: :lol:
> 
> You're now on the list. By the way, would this be for the day stand at Castle Combe *and* the evening do, which I can thoroughly recommend?


I will have to talk to Julie before I can commit on an evening do.
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> I'm not sure what your trying to get at Phope, but I'm sure you are quite welcome to join us at ADI and you can whisper in my ear what's bugging you.
> 
> Ps I'm pretty much covered for show and track use...that's why I pay my insurance premiums and have them protected.
> Heaven forbid I have a moment and cause damage to myself, Janice or someone else..
> ...


Sadly, it's unlikely I will be ADI (not impossible though) as various nasty health reasons may prevent it

I don't have a TT either right now, as a consequence of the various health issues which prevent me from driving completely for the time being, so whilst I read the forum most days, there's little point in posting mundane/boring/inane stuff just for posting sake...not sure I've ever posted about saggy seats either?

I certainly don't need the TTF to sustain myself...not sure what you're getting at Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Edited because I can't be bothered with it all, poor show


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

phope said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what your trying to get at Phope, but I'm sure you are quite welcome to join us at ADI and you can whisper in my ear what's bugging you.
> ...


Something is going on behind the scene with locked threads and a dubious post from yourself.
Is there bickering again?

It's sad to hear you are suffering from bad health again and hopefully you will be feeling better soon.

Saggy seat..viewtopic.php?f=98&t=705962&p=4589818#p4589818
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I will have to talk to Julie before I can commit on an evening do.
> Steve


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Some people need to seek professional help with there metal problems.

You do need help.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Some people need to seek professional help with there *metal* problems.


I agree. A car club is no place for a person with a metal problem! :wink:

Dani, I'm afraid we won't be able to make this one, but hope you have a great day. If things change though, I'll let you know.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

sort of play on words!

Great reg plate on your TT Cloud


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I bought the car from a woman called Margaret, she left it on.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Dani, I'm afraid we won't be able to make this one, but hope you have a great day. If things change though, I'll let you know.


Thanks Karen,

would be good to see you and Scott on the day (and Jonny of course!) but I understand that other obligations may have to come first


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

And those other obligations for me Dani are its the other halfs birthday weekend  (or should that be a happy face?)

I'll broach the subject of whisking her away for a night in a hotel and the promise of a gala dinner, but she's far from daft and will smell a rat straight away. Once she learns that it's TT related, I, may as well pack my suitcase again and spend another week here in Darwen!.....she hates my car, and cars in general......now that calls for a sad face


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t'mill said:


> I'll broach the subject of whisking her away for a night in a hotel and the promise of a gala dinner


And possibly some sort of casino games after the gala dinner as can be the case


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you put me down as a maybe as not sure if I'll be able to make it or not. But if I can would like to be on the stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're most welcome Shane 

Oh, would that be for both: stand and gala dinner?


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Most likely just stand. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you put me down for the TTOC Stand only please?

What time can I be there for?

Daz


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

To avoid confusion (as above couple posts)

PLEASE NOTE TTOC STAND IS IN THIS THREAD

viewtopic.php?f=185&t=708937

I managed to find it in the end. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

eastwood1875 said:


> Can you put me down for the TTOC Stand only please?
> 
> What time can I be there for?
> 
> Daz


Hi Daz,

you are most welcome to join us at the TTF stand from 9:30am onwards, which is for everyone on this forum 

However, if you want to be on the TTOC stand, please check out the the relevant thread on the TTOC board.

Looking forward to meeting you,

Dani


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bump
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Bump


Bumping a stickie......times must be bad....lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Quite the contrary as we have an answer to a query


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It could of course been done to hide a deleted post :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down for the TTOC Stand only please?
> ...


Thanks Dani and you too.

Daz


----------



## derek1howe (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd be interested in being on the club stand during the day.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

derek1howe said:


> I'd be interested in being on the club stand during the day.


Hi Derek,

To avoid confusion

PLEASE NOTE TT OWNERS CLUB STAND IS IN THIS THREAD

viewtopic.php?f=185&t=708937

If you are not a member this is the stand for you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> derek1howe said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in being on the club stand during the day.
> ...


As it is indeed for *ANYONE with a TT*, TTOC member, TTF memeber or just TT owner


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dani he mentioned the club stand that's the reason for my post so no need for the bold typeface. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks James, always good to get some support


----------



## derek1howe (Jun 26, 2012)

not a memeber just own a TT.

Can you put me on the list.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

derek1howe said:


> not a memeber just own a TT.
> 
> Can you put me on the list.


I will certainly do Derek 
Will this be for both, the day stand at Castle Combe and the awards dinner or just the stand?

And welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Or do you even fancy a members only track session :?: Also a £5 discount on your entry price.


And I thought you had your own thread for ADI Andrew; amazing how very "helpful" you can be [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course Andrew. And it's you who always insisted that TTOC members don't come from TTF [smiley=drummer.gif]
You had better renew your membership else you'll wind up on the TTF stand :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## derek1howe (Jun 26, 2012)

Just the stand please. Don't think ill be able to make the evening as will have to travel home.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

derek1howe said:


> Just the stand please. Don't think ill be able to make the evening as will have to travel home.


I've added you to the stand Derek. Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Add me to the stand and table list please Dani 

I spoke to Autometrix the other day and they are offering the following regarding the track:

*Fast track session*

If we can get 12 cars together as a group then we can obtain a discounted 10 - 15 minute fast track session for £35 per car (to be confirmed) as opposed to the standard £45 price. The discounted entry includes free "paddock" entry (this is the standard site entrance fee of £10) so effectively you get a *track session for an extra £25* 

*Low speed parade lap*

There is also the opportunity of a TT Forum parade lap which is a low speed track lap (12 cars or more to qualify) for an extra *£10 per car*. This will also qualify you to go on the grand finale parade lap at the end of the day at no extra cost (usually £10) - so two low speeds for the price of one 

Just in case anyone has any concerns; Autometrix and Castle Combe have their own public liability insurance for the day and the event. As a TT forum member; parking your own car on a piece of land for which there is public access is implicitly covered by your own vehicle insurance under the Road Traffic Act. This covers the "paddock" area after you have gained entry which includes the area designated to the TT Forum stand.

Track insurance is either at your own risk to which you will be asked to sign a waiver or you can obtain your own insurance cover should you feel the need. Most track events with cars from the same group are usually relatively matched in performance and respectful of each other as members, so any risk is low but it's a great opportunity for a bit of fun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a great offer John great post


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

These posts are not helping. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Add me to the stand and table list please Dani


You're added to both John


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think there is a technical issue with this post as it goes to page 1 when I click on the last post posted.
Steve


----------



## derek1howe (Jun 26, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> derek1howe said:
> 
> 
> > Just the stand please. Don't think ill be able to make the evening as will have to travel home.
> ...


Great! Thanks very much. Looking forward to meeting you too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

derek1howe said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > derek1howe said:
> ...


Not long now


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Im coming along to ADI, is it possible to grab a slot on the stand?? cheers lads.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Im coming along to ADI, is it possible to grab a slot on the stand?? cheers lads.


Hi Jamie,

Do you want to be on the TT Forum stand or the TTOC stand?
This here is the thread for the TT Forum where anyone will be welcome


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Im coming along to ADI, is it possible to grab a slot on the stand?? cheers lads.


Hi Jamie , as Dani says the TTOC stand is in a separate section. See below link.

viewtopic.php?f=185&t=708937


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

On the ttf stand please guys ) if that's ok of course


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jamie-V6 said:


> On the ttf stand please guys ) if that's ok of course


Of course it is Jamie. I'm looking forward to having you on the stand 

Are you staying over the night before; i.e. will you join us for an evening meal on the Friday? And, likewise, will you taking part in the Saturday evening Gala Dinner/ Audi driver awards?

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

People attending, please PM me your full name and address so I can post stand passes out to you as soon as I get them.

I will post dinner choices for the Award's Gala Dinner in due course


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi buddy, I am staying near by in a hotel but can I get back to you on the Fridays dinner, cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course you can Jamie. Speak soon


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

* address details removed *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Nic,

I got your address and I've added you to the stand but please delete your details from the post above (just leave the smilie) unless you want the world to know where you live :wink:

I'm looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't mind who knows (on here anyway) because all TT drivers are nice people :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course we are Nic


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guys, I need names for the Awards Gala Dinner on Saturday evening by Friday, 19th September at the latest.

Remember, the Gala Dinner is *your* time to rub shoulders with the big names in Audi and it is always good fun. So come on, put your name forward for a wonderful evening in excellent company


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Remember, the Gala Dinner is *your* time to rub shoulders with the big names in Audi


Sure is I will be there and the TTOC will be too. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Started reading & saw the mid pie flinging start pretty quickly yet again, glad it calmed down & is now a serious thread once again haha. Dani wonderful idea for the TTF to have its own stand at last & represent the masses on this forum to pop in for a meet & greet session well done our girl xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Started reading & saw the mid pie flinging start pretty quickly yet again, glad it calmed down & is now a serious thread once again haha. Dani wonderful idea for the TTF to have its own stand at last & represent the masses on this forum to pop in for a meet & greet session well done our girl xx


Nice to hear from you Gary 

As you are a TTF member you are most welcome to join us. I hope you'll be there even if I can't bring a courgette for you this year; they just didn't do well at all.

Just say you're coming: would be nice to catch up with you  x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Started reading & saw the mid pie flinging start pretty quickly yet again, glad it calmed down & is now a serious thread once again haha. Dani wonderful idea for the TTF to have its own stand at last & represent the masses on this forum to pop in for a meet & greet session well done our girl xx
> ...


Hi Dani, yes i will be attending for the day as i just love the crazy fools on track in there golfs haha. Be great to catch up again as it has been a while.........put me on that list woman ASAP xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> put me on that list woman ASAP xx


Done Gary.
Looking forward to a good ol' chinwag. 

Remember to PM me your address for the stand pass


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably gonna pop along to this, Nice drive out for the day and see how the air deals with some track abuse.

If the weathers good that is :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Probably gonna pop along to this, Nice drive out for the day and see how the air deals with some track abuse.
> 
> If the weathers good that is :lol:


Nice one..look me up and we can chat about some front end pressure.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

neil_audiTT said:


> Probably gonna pop along to this, Nice drive out for the day and see how the air deals with some track abuse.
> 
> If the weathers good that is :lol:


Excellent Neil 8)

Please remember to PM me your address so I can send a stand pass out to you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If any of you is still unsure about the Saturday evening gala dinner at the Audi Driver awards ceremony; the lates possible time to book bums on seats is now the 3rd of October. Please ring Evette at Autometrix to book your meal and mention TT Forum

Autometrix: 01525 750 500

Below are the meal choices:

*Starter: *melon & prawn salad

*Mains:* 
1.roast sirloin of beef, yorkshire pudding, rustic roasted potatoes and seasonal vegetables
2.mediterranean vegetable tartlet, new potatoes with sun kissed tomato sauce (V)

*Dessert:* profiteroles, served with chocolate sauce

I'm in contact with Evette about an absolute vegetarian starter as I post this


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it beats the chicken that we've had for the last three years.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

There was actually a super veggie option two years ago. I'm not vegetarian but I really enjoyed it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hands off my food :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets hope the Hilton comes up with a different starter. I don't like eating 'worms' :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Worms?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My association with prawns [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My starter was really nice last time and it certainly wasn't prawns


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

After the small portions you get at the gala dinner i'm going for the Dominoes starter before i get there. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

Thanks for the PM. 

You can now take me off the 'Maybe' list and put me down as a 'Definite'. Unfortunately, however, I'm unable to stay for the meal. Look forward to meeting up with you and the others again.  

Viv.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent Viv - it will be nice to see you again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Viv; you are now on the definite list [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I'm looking forward to meeting up again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to this.

Beans on the track mainly. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

neil_audiTT said:


> Looking forward to this.
> 
> Beans on the track mainly. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Brilliant Neil. I'm looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just to remind club members that the discounted entry fee (£5 each) only applies to those people on the club stand


WHAT! I was going to buy two discounted tickets as I AM a member but i can't put my car on your stand as it is not a TT. :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > put me on that list woman ASAP xx
> ...


Oh i so hope they have sorted the catering out at the event as its been bad for yrs now haha, will be along about 9-10am if thats ok


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

audimad said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just to remind club members that the discounted entry fee (£5 each) only applies to those people on the club stand
> ...


As a forum member you'd be welcome on our stand Jeff.

Looking forward to seeing you Gary


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow


Im happy to save the TTF the postage if you wanna pass mine on to me Friday..its up to you.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow
> ...


OK; thanks Steve. See you, Julie, Martin and Paula a week on Friday.

Got your email by the way


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just to remind club members that the discounted entry fee (£5 each) only applies to those people on the club stand





audimad said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just to remind club members that the discounted entry fee (£5 each) only applies to those people on the club stand
> ...


I would have thought that as long as your a member of the TTOC you can buy a discounted ticket from the TTOC and park anywhere you like.
Otherwise will it become _'you can only buy tickets for future events from the TTOC if you come play ball with us (member or not!)'_ Or _'You can only buy tickets if you're a TTOC member and have a silver, black or yellow car and know the 'secret' handshake (member or not)'_ That would get a little childish...

As it is, I'm not deciding to go until the day (well, if other things fall through first), so won't be buying a ticket in advance. 
So I might just have to rock up, pay full price and park where I can - if the reserved space on the TTOC stand is still there then I'll park there - if not then hopefully the TTF will have a space? Or go in general parking like I did the last time I went (doesn't bother me either way).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> if not then hopefully the TTF will have a space?


As a TT Forum member you are of course very welcome to join us on the stand


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow


Thanks Dani 

Daz


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

eastwood1875 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow
> ...


Now Im all confused (AGAIN) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all soon at ADI


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes please

8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Double negatives are so confusing to answer correctly.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > if not then hopefully the TTF will have a space?
> ...


Thanks Dani - if I come along I'm likely to arrive 11-12-ish (certainly nowhere near an 8.30 set-up), as I'll probably set off mid-morning for the meandering 1¾-hour drive over, so am unlikely to get anywhere near the TTOC stand I'm currently booked on (especially if 49 other tightly parked cars are around it); so it's probably better if I book onto the TTF stand. If you could put me down please that would be great. 



Wallsendmag said:


> Seems I was wrong anyone who is a member can buy tickets


Well, we'd certainly hope so! Otherwise what's the point?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


No problem Martin  
(did I remember your name correctly) 

Please PM me your address asap (including email) so I can send the stand pass out tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

eastwood1875 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have received the club display stand passes for the 11th at Castle Combe today and I'll start sending them out from tomorrow
> ...


Hi Daz,

I believe you want Andrew to post you a stand pass for the TTOC stand? Or have you changed your mind and want a pass for the TT Forum stand?
I understand that having two different TT stands can be confusing :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking forward to a good meet up with everyone.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Looking forward to a good meet up with everyone.
> Steve


Seconded


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

will the stands be clearly labelled?

Do we know locations yet?


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Looking forward to a good meet up with everyone.
> Steve


Ditto.

Does anyone know how much to visit the ADI but not to park on either stand ? Ie park outside with the Unwashed? 
Would it be £10.00 per purrson??

Also, is anyone thinking of having a Break-Away stand, for them fed-up with the Bun-Fight??

Hey ho - it's all nonsense

Still looking forward to meeting up with all - specially the Swiss Reunion


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It feels like you are already on our TT forum stand Andrew. You'd be welcome to join us of course 

The TT Forum stand will be clearly marked too. Just turn right on entry and you should immediately see some large TT Forum flags and banners with the familiar forum logo as in my Sig strip  You'll probably notice Dani's famous yellow TT with the Audi rings too 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't happen to need any stands for these flags do you John?

Got a few wooden ones knocking around somewhere I could sell you...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Already supplied and a dfferent design I'm afraid.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Post removed in the hope of Anglo Canadian harmony


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genie_v1 said:


> Does anyone know how much to visit the ADI but not to park on either stand ? Ie park outside with the Unwashed?
> Would it be £10.00 per purrson??


Hi Martin,

It'll be £10 whether you wash your car or not :wink: :lol:

See you on Friday


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I see this is turning into, the TTOC v the TTF, but what i want to know is who collects the award for best club communications if the TTF win? :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

audimad said:


> I see this is turning into, the TTOC v the TTF, but what i want to know is who collects the award for best club communications if the TTF win? :?


I think it's just a few keeping the fires stoked Jeff the rest of us are bored of it and just want to get on with enjoying our cars etc etc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I see this is turning into, the TTOC v the TTF, but what i want to know is who collects the award for best club communications if the TTF win? :?
> ...


What he said..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can we please stop this silly posting


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this an adult or child's forum ??


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

One week to go

Roll on track day    

Phil


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not a TTOC member and dont really want to be, or particularly fussed about showing with the TTF, but - we're like minded people, with similar cars and enjoy them 

I've been on here a good few years now, be nice to put some faces to names for the first time :lol:

Plus, show you all what air ride is about :-* Take my car on a track, and do a good few miles road trip in the process!

I'm riding solo (unless the mrs fancies getting up at 6am). Should be fun 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> I'm not a TTOC member and dont really want to be, or particularly fussed about showing with the TTF, but - we're like minded people, with similar cars and enjoy them
> 
> I've been on here a good few years now, be nice to put some faces to names for the first time :lol:
> 
> ...


See you there bud..I'm shy so hit me up..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I'm shy
> Steve


Me too :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hope they have sorted out the damm catering this year as im on a mission to get some decent food for once haha, looking forward to seeing ttf & ttoc members i know & have good chin wag of course lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure this is any of your business Peter but, yes, I have a good few £mio public liability insurance.
> ...


Haha so i bet you never take your car to town or park in a car park lol, what a stupid reply that is nothing more than a tatwink special responce haha....plank of 2014 award is yours haha


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> ...
> Hi Dani, yes i will be attending for the day as i just love the crazy fools on track in there golfs haha. Be great to catch up again as it has been a while.........put me on that list woman ASAP xx


Gary, you'll be pleased to know we've taken up your idea of a market place insurance scheme fund and will be selling window stickers on the day like this to raise a fund:










The 6" x 0.9" stickers are sticky face reverse print vinyl and stick on the inside of your window. Money raised will go towards helping deal with any market place fraud. This is thankfully quite rare now but it can still happen and having a fund to deal with it will be a great help. Stickers will be £2 for one or £3 for two on the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately the weather forecast (from BBC) isn't too brilliant for Saturday:
light rain showers interspersed with sunny intervals and heavy rain showers. Bring your brollies guys










But then again, we should have this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now that the spanking new gazebo has arrived on my door step I bet Saturday will be

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've been following the weather all week Dani looks bloody horrible, see you soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, now, it's going to be sunny James  
See you on Saturday


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont mean to be a party bumder.

But if i have to drive 150 miles for 3 and a half hours in the pouring rain to get soggy feet and filthy car.

I might bail :lol:

Hopefully this weather front will pass. Sunday is looking good!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neil_audiTT said:


> I dont mean to be a party bumder.
> 
> But if i have to drive 150 miles for 3 and a half hours in the pouring rain to get soggy feet and filthy car.
> 
> ...


Pussy :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

neil_audiTT said:


> I dont mean to be a party bumder.
> 
> But if i have to drive 150 miles for 3 and a half hours in the pouring rain to get soggy feet and filthy car.
> 
> ...


The weather will be great Neil and I have it on authority that there will be a very special treat supplied by John to keep all toasty warm  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the BBC have changed their weather forecast already: now it's going to be sunny to overcast with occasional light rain 

I tell you, it's the on-time arrival of the gazebo that does it


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

its when the BBC put the symbal that has sun, cloud and rain on, means they don't know! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The more we think [smiley=sunny.gif] the more likely it's going to be [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] 
muuaaahhhhh


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

The Weather Channel App on my phone has forecast 20% chance of rain on Saturday and higher than average temperature for about a week now. So, we should only get a little bit more than an arm or a leg wet each?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks John; very positive info as always :-*

You have PM


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Let's hope mobody has to shelter under the gazebos as people might think we Audi enthusiast a little.... in tents! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Must remember the mug .... :wink:


----------



## stella_mud (Mar 13, 2012)

What's the cost to attend such an event? Is special insurance required for driving around the track?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stella_mud said:


> What's the cost to attend such an event? Is special insurance required for driving around the track?


Hi,

Entrance is £10 to be paid at the gate. Also check this out on page 4 of this thread:



> Fast track session
> 
> If we can get 12 cars together as a group then we can obtain a discounted 10 - 15 minute fast track session for £35 per car (to be confirmed) as opposed to the standard £45 price. The discounted entry includes free "paddock" entry (this is the standard site entrance fee of £10) so effectively you get a track session for an extra £25
> 
> ...


Hope to see you on Saturday,

Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The weather here is 18 deg C and sunny [smiley=sunny.gif]

Looking good for tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sat down in the Beefeater already, just waiting for everyone to turn up. Should be good. We're on the table with the TT Forum logo on the end


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

So it's taken until 8:45 on the day to finally talk the Mrs into going. I'll be parked with the poorpurs in the peasant car park but looking forward to watching a load of your good selves on the track.

Keep self all, and have fun on Camp Corner!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Still waiting for my garage to ring to say cars done as thermostat failed so booked it in but suppliers sent petrol one not diesel with the housing so i wasted half a days pay for sod all. Hope to be there for lunch time i guess now & its all clear here so should be a good day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent day as it turned out. 7:30 am and it was chucking it down with a very dark sky but by the time we got there at 8 am it stopped and brightened up with sunshine and only the odd cloud for most of the day.

Thanks to everyone who turned up and made a great line up between the flags and thanks to everyone who bought a window sticker for the market place fund.

It was good to say hello to everyone again and meet a few new faces too. I'll post some pictures up when I get a chance but now we've got to get ready for this evening.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There different places...

ADI TT Forum stand










Swindon Audi reception










Gala dinner


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Worthy day out and great to get a hot few laps in the TTRS - he really can emphasise why he deserves to drive on the track opposed to amateurs!

I decided to hide from the above politics and ended up with my TT looking like an outcast in the parking on Camp Corner. It wasn't as busy as I expected, wonder whether people were put off with the changeable weather.

I so very nearly got the car remapped at Shark for £280 but to me it almost seemed too cheap so I'll wait and spend £600 on Revo.

Anyway, good to watch the ttoc group on track, just wish there was more of you there!


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

polishmypipe said:


> So this evening I decided to bridge the gap between the TTOC & TTF.


You're not a committee member though. I think people should just move on and accept that it's OK to have more than one club/association/forum whatever for TTs.

People don't stop enjoying their Porsches because there's a gazillion Porsche forums/owner clubs. The TTF is a commercial enterprise and is run as such so who cares really.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An award for the TT Forum - Gold in communications...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> An award for the TT Forum - Gold in communications...


 [smiley=dude.gif].. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].. [smiley=dude.gif] ..... & about time.

Hoggy.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Congratulations 

#welcomechallenges


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

John-H said:


> An award for the TT Forum - Gold in communications...


Well done to the TTF for their award - its good to talk!



TT Owners Club said:


> Congratulations
> 
> #welcomechallenges


And well done to the TTOC for their award. I'm sure all the different Chairpersons, various Secretaries, multitudes of Committee members serving now and in the past can all pat yourselves on the back for jobs well done.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> An award for the TT Forum - Gold in communications...


Congratulations, well done!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!

J
xx


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT Owners Club said:


> Congratulations
> 
> #welcomechallenges


What is the point of showing this attachment? In my opinion this is a childish attempt to try and wind someone up and you should grow up. The only reason why the TTOC has kept winning club events at ADI is because it is the club with the most members who always do an annual event, the more members you have the more votes you will get.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm only just back from a long and tiring but perfect weekend all round. The weather was so much better than forecast (apart from the early morning down pour on Saturday), the company was great and it was nice to finally put faces to long known names :wink: as well as meeting new and old people. Thanks to all who joined us 
The icing on the cake was of course the Gold Award for communications; well done TTF.

I was lucky to spend today with good friends in Avebury, a place that comes highly recommended if you enjoy breathing in history and fresh air alike. The Red Lion in the centre of the village is also well known for its great food and beers 

The only thing that didn't work out so well is that you couldn't make it Gary as there was a special surprise waiting for you [smiley=chef.gif]

Roll on ADI 15


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad you had a great time, it looked good and sorry I couldn't be there, simply too much on at the moment. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> sorry I couldn't be there, simply too much on at the moment. :roll:


Just make certain you'll be there next year, Marco. And to make it quite clear after someone said they didn't realise that the 'main' event is the evening do with the ADI awards: all three, day time car display, track time and the evening do are all worth being part of  

See you at ADI in 2015, but certainly many times before


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Was a great day, glad you enjoyed Avebury too, certainly worth a visit if in the area


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

spike said:


> Was a great day, glad you enjoyed Avebury too, certainly worth a visit if in the area


It sure is! I've been to Avebury at least six times and it keeps calling me back again and again 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came and participated. I hope you all enjoyed the day and thanks for all the help packing things away. It was great talking to everyone and meeting up with friends. Pity Gazza didn't make it - I cooked a particularly hot and tasty veg curry with Naga chilli and pilau rice live in our gazebo but at least Viv sampled some of it and washed it down with a beer. I've still got some left :twisted:

Thanks to Tyre Forums for the support with the flags for the stand and Autometrix for putting on another great show and evening gala night culminating in a fantastic Gold award in Communications for the TT Forum.

Thanks to everyone who got the market place insurance fund off to a start by purchasing some TT Forum window stickers too. Thanks also to Phil (The Phantom Lord) for providing the car information stands and a special big thanks to Dani (A3DFU) for all the hard work organising the event and providing everyone with stand passes,information, laminated sheets, equipment and much support. Here's to the next one!

Here are some more pictures of the day.... (click to enlarge any)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures John and it shows the nice weather we had despite the dreich forecast for the day


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pics, looks a great stand too, well done.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow you guys had a fab day & i missed all of the fun!!!! Car was in garage as thermostat had failed & vw sent setup for petrol not diesel so i didnt get car back till 3 pm on the sat ugh. U gave my curry away john? My curry mine haha i bet it was a tasty one john dammm sozz i missed that along with good company also.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Always the next one Gary. Viv had some and I eat all the rest of the curry - hic!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

John's curry should have a health warning on it..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Wow you guys had a fab day & i missed all of the fun!!!! Car was in garage as thermostat had failed & vw sent setup for petrol not diesel so i didnt get car back till 3 pm on the sat ugh. U gave my curry away john? My curry mine haha i bet it was a tasty one john dammm sozz i missed that along with good company also.


You have PM Gary 



V6RUL said:


> John's curry should have a health warning on it..
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Indeed; I couldn't possibly eat John's curries [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------

